# Karate Kid demo



## Bob White (Jun 18, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman,  Helvetica]BWKS did some demonstrations at a local movie  theater this weekend to help promote the new Karate Kid movie. As many  of you know, Mr. White was in the original KK movie back in the 80s. 

It was a beautiful sunny day and we had help from our friends from  Ireland as well as the incomparable Phillip Sahagun and the team from  South Coast Martial Arts. 

Here are some pictures including some great action shots. 
Mrs. White in action 





Other shots can be seen at 
http://www.bwkenpo.com/gallery/MetropointeDemonstrations[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]
[/FONT]


----------



## Bob White (Jun 18, 2010)

Anybody else doing anything special for the movie?


----------

